

Microsoft’s ‘iPhone Killer’ Secret Prototype Stolen in Barcelona - transburgh
http://www.macblogz.com/2009/02/19/microsofts-iphone-killer-secret-prototype-stolen-in-barcelona/

======
jacquesm
Well, just keep an eye on ebay and they'll be able to buy it back for a song.

I don't know why Barcelona should be 'known for having the best pick-pocketing
thieves in the world', but if this one plays his cards right he could be the
wealthiest pick pocket.

On the whole I think it rates as 'pretty stupid' to have your pre-production
samples out in the open like that, there is not much 'secret' about them
anymore when relations of relations are walking around with them (and now, of
course, pick pockets).

